# (S)uche Rocky Mountain Katalog 2005



## pohlrobert1968 (26. November 2014)

Servus miteinander,

wie oben beschrieben suche ich einen RM Katalog von 2005. Falls wer einen abzugeben hat, bitte per PN an mich.

Danke 
Robert ride on


----------



## Freefall79 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Robert,
abzugeben habe ich ihn nicht, aber Infos suche ich Dir gerne raus, falls gewünscht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pohlrobert1968 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Thomas,

danke aber ich würde den Katalog brauchen für meine Sammlung.

LG Robert


----------



## Freefall79 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hi Robert,
verstehe. Dann viel Erfolg bei der weiteren Suche.

Gruß

Thomas


----------

